# Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?



## UMueller (9. Januar 2017)

Um es vorweg zu nehmen, ich sehe ich mich schlicht als Angler. Hatte schon als Jungangler eine Abneigung gegen die Bezeichnung Sportangler. Bei Jägern gibt es ja auch keine Jagdsportler oder Sportjäger. Ich glaub die hätten auch ein Problem damit so bezeichnet zu werden.Sie verwenden diese Begriffe jedenfalls nicht selbst. Nicht wenige Angler aber verwenden den Begriff des Sportanglers oder Angelsportler noch immer. Mein Landesverband hat sich umbenannt in AVN (Anglerverband Niedersachsen), was ich richtig finde. Die haben sich auch einen Kopf darum gemacht.
Aber wie wirds hier gesehen. Oder wo seht ihr im Angeln den Sport ?
Casting ? Casting ist aber Casting. Ich meine am Fischwasser ?


----------



## phirania (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

Nun denn ich seh mich als Naturliebhaber und Angler.
Ich geniesse die Ruhe in der Natur zum angeln,soweit dies noch möglich ist.


----------



## JottU (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

Sehe mich auch nur als Angler.
Nimmt man Casting mit rein, okay dann war ich als Stift auch mal Sportangler. Was ich jetzt mache hat mit Sport aber wenig zu tun.


----------



## u-see fischer (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

Wenn ich manchmal sehe, was mache Kollegen so ans Wasser schleppen, dann kommt mir das teilweise sogar fast wie Leistungssport vor.

 Ich selber sehe mich auch als Angler, früher jedoch wurden beim Angeln auch Bezirks- Kreis- Landes- und Bundesmeisterschaften ausgetragen. Daher kommt nach meiner Meinung auch der Begriff Sportangler und Angelsport.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

Wenn man kilometerweit mit seiner Spinnrute läuft, am Besten noch durch Gras und Büsche und seine paar Hundert Würfe macht ist das schon irgendwie Sport. Trotzdem finde ich die Bezeichnung Sportangler aber irgendwie blöd und altmodisch


----------



## thanatos (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

Sport -" eine Fähigkeit erwerben und im Wettkampf beweisen "- ist in 
 Deutschland verboten beim Angeln.
 Brauch ich auch nicht bin eh der Beste (Schneider vielleicht)
 Fand die Bezeichnung schon immer daneben und was die Bewegung betrifft - müßte es auch Sportpilzsammler geben.


----------



## phirania (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

Ist auch sehr alt abgeleitet von,Volkssport Ertüchtigung...
Sicher findet das der eine oder andere als Sport,weil er sich sonst nicht viel bewegt und auf der Arbeit im Bürö sitzt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

Hab ich (fürs Forum hier, nicht allgemeingültig) schon mal definiert:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Der Angler – Das Angeln*
> Angeln ist, als sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung in der Natur – auch nach Bundesnaturschutzgesetz - zunächst nur der Versuch, in seiner Freizeit mit Rute, Schnur und Köder Fische zu fangen, sowie der Möglichkeit, einen Teil der Fische zur Verwertung entnehmen zu können, wo das erlaubt ist.
> 
> *Wer also in seiner Freizeit versucht, mittels Rute, Schnur und Köder Fische zu fangen, ist ein Angler.*






Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Unterschied Angler - Angelfischer*
> [weil das ja auch immer gerne mal nachgefragt wird)
> Ein Angler ist jemand, dessen primäres Hobby das Angeln ist (Definition siehe oben).
> 
> ...


----------



## kati48268 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

Ob Angeln nun Sport ist oder nicht, wen juckt das?
 Natürlich gibt es dabei auch 'Wettkampf', aber das ist per Ökofaschismus aus D zum großen Teil wieder verdrängt worden.

Dieses 'zwingend alles in Schubladen ordnen' bringt der Angelei eher Probleme als alles andere.
 Früher war Angeln einfach eine ganz normale Tätigkeit der man nachging  oder auch nicht. 
Dann musste es unbedingt zu "Sport" werden, 
dann  unbedingt ein "Naturschutz"-Label verpasst bekommen,...

Angeln braucht weder eine Schublade, noch eine pro-forma Berechtigung.
 Es gehört ganz einfach zur menschlichen Kultur, seit Tausenden Jahren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## KxKx2 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

Moin,
 ich bin einfach nur ein Freizeitangler, ohne viel Gerödel, damit ich  auch mal richtig abschalten kann:m

 Gruß#h


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

Der "Sportangler", ist doch eine Erfindung des Verbands um den Begriff Angeln aufzuwerten.
Als in den 70ern in Deutschland erstmalig versucht wurde den Deutschen an die Wohlstandsbäuche zu gehen, erfand man z.b. auch die "Trimm dich Bewegung".(staatliches Projekt)
Dem Zeitgeist geschuldet, prägte man diesen unsäglichen "Sportangler", der zeitgleich in der genialen Erfindung der " Sportfischerprüfung" gipfelte.
Genial vom Verband, weil so eine ewige Geldquelle gefunden wurde um über die Vorbereitungs und Prüfungsgebühren abzuschöpfen.
Ich weiß noch wie man sich damals 1972, war gerade zarte 14 Jahre alt, im Verein über diese neue Wortschöpfung amüsierte.
Die Malocher neben unserem dicken Sparkassendirektor, mit der Bierflasche am Baggersee!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich weiß noch wie man sich damals 1972, war gerade zarte 14 Jahre alt, im Verein über diese neue Wortschöpfung amüsierte.


Schon damals war amüsieren falsch und man hätte sich da schon einmischen sollen - anderes Thema...

Ich bin und bleibe Angler und kein Sport-, Angel- oder sonstiger Fischer...


----------



## rippi (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

Ich bezeichne mich als Oberprofisher oder auch als das personifizierte Elysium des Fischfangs.  Wäre aber auch damit zufrieden als Angelexzellenz bezeichnet zu werden.


----------



## angler1996 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*



rippi schrieb:


> Ich bezeichne mich als Oberprofisher oder auch als das personifizierte Elysium des Fischfangs. Wäre aber auch damit zufrieden als Angelexzellenz bezeichnet zu werden.



 ergänzend vielleicht noch King-Fisher|kopfkrat:m

 da übe ich mich in Bescheidenheit und bleibe Angler|wavey:
 Gruß A.


----------



## cafabu (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

Wer mit der Spinnrute stundenlang das Revier abläuft, ist in meinen Augen schon ein sportlicher Angler. Er bleibt aber für mich ein Angler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

Auch weils immer wieder (Sport)Fischer heisst statt Angler:
Ich weiss, dass hier sprachlich Tradition (vor allem) aus dem Süden ne Rolle spielt...

Für mich gibts trotzdem nen klaren Unterschied,  sprachliche Tradition hin oder her:
Wer angelt, machts als Freizeittätigkeit
Wer fischt, machts beruflich....

Weil der "Sport"fischer kommt ja zum "Sport"angler noch dazu - oder als elendestes, verwendet von Wissenschaftlern aus dem Elfenbeinturm, Behörden, Politik und Verbänden (aber nicht von normalen Leuten):
Der "Angelfischer"....

Ich geh immer noch angeln, und nicht angelfischen....

Auch nicht sportangeln oder sportfischen....

bääääääääääääääääääääääääähhhhhhh........................


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

Hallo,

das Ganze ist etwas schwierig festzulegen, da schon mal der Begriff "Sport"  schwer zu definieren ist. Körperliche Ertüchtigung - zu bedenken, dass Schach als Sport anerkannt ist! Wettkampfcharakter - dann wäre jemand, der täglich nur zum Spaß 10 Kilometer läuft und keinerlei Wettkampfambitionen hat kein Sportler?
Aber was solls: Name ist Schall und Rauch.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Peter_Piper (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*



phirania schrieb:


> Nun denn ich seh mich als Naturliebhaber und Angler.
> Ich geniesse die Ruhe in der Natur zum angeln,soweit dies noch möglich ist.



Ich sehe es genauso wie phirania. Ich bin Angler (ohne irgendwelche Zusätze wie Sport-, und oder Fischer) und liebe die Flora und Fauna in all ihren Facetten und Jahreszeiten.


----------



## DUSpinner (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

Ich kenne Angler, für die eher die Bezeichnung "Spritforscher" als "Sportfischer" passen würde ;-))


----------



## Nevertobefound (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

Angler, nur Angler und nix anderes...!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_16 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

Ich bezeichne mich als Angler.

Sportfischer, Sportangler oder gar Angelfischer da schüttelts mich. Wie man so ein unschuldiges und schönes Wort wie Angler nur so verhunzen kann.  

Wissenswert:
Im Lokaldialet wird bei uns Fischer und Angler synonym verwendet. Das Wort "Berufsfischer" gibts hier faktisch nicht, weils keine Berufsfischer gibt. Nur "Züchter" und die werden als Karpfenbauern oder Fischbauern bezeichnet.


----------



## Franky (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

Ist doch komisch - jeder will nur "Angler" sein, ohne alles...  Trotzdem gibts jede Menge Sportangelvereine, Angelsportvereine, Sportanglervereiniungen statt "nur" Angler- oder Angelvereinen... 
Vielleicht war es "früher", also zu Gründungszeiten" dieser Vereine es einfach "hip", wenn man ein Sport im Namen hat?!


----------



## west1 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*



DUSpinner schrieb:


> Ich kenne Angler, für die eher die Bezeichnung "Spritforscher" als "Sportfischer" passen würde ;-))



Da kenn ich auch ein paar aber nur vom sehen. War aber in früheren Zeiten öfters zu sehen als heutzutags. 

Ich bin Angler und hin und wieder auch Testangler.


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

Hallo,

richtig, in Bayern wird Angler oder auch Fischer gleichwertig verwendet. Da gibt es keinen Unterschied.
Nochmal zum "Sport", ich habe den Duden bemüht und das ist Sport auch als: "Liebhaberei, Betätigung zum Vergnügen, zum Zeitvertreib, Hobby" definiert. Also alles klar, wer will kann sich Sportler nennen, das ist sprachlich absolut korrekt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Seifert (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

Angler-und nix anderes!
Oder mit "Sport",genau wie ja auch Schach unter Sport fällt,was ich,trotz meiner 75,immer noch nicht verstehe.Kann aber auch Altersdemenz sein,das mit dem Nichtverstehen!
Bis die Tage  #h


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

... soll sich doch jeder nennen wie er lustig ist ...


----------



## bacalo (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

Zugegeben, ich bin lediglich ein Angler|wavey:.
Gerade wegen der Gewissheit, dass Angeln weit mehr ist, als Fische aus dem Wasser zu ziehen! Im Einklang mit der Natur alleine am Wasser zu sitzen, auch mal abschalten können und nur einfach mal ICH zu sein, dass ist ein grundlegender Bestandteil des Angelns; daher angle ich.


----------



## glavoc (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

Angler der (schwäbisch) "fischen" geht^^ 

Dennoch finde ich es sehr schade (nicht primär für mich selbst), dass es in D`land nicht den Sportangler, sprich Angelsport (Wettkämpfe) mehr gibt. Historisch denke ich, dass der Begriff daher rührt. 
Wenn ich angeln als sportliche Betätigung werten sollte, wären Speedjigging, Standup-BigGame und *vor allem* Spearfishing wohl die sportlichsten Disziplinen. 
Das Wettkampfangeln (wie es das in fast allen anderen Ländern dieses Planeten gibt) würde ich dennoch als Sport bezeichnen, ich meine wenn Golf, Curling, Schießen (Bogen,KK,Luft, Tontauben), Motorsport und ähnliches als Sport gilt, warum nicht auch Angeln?


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*



Franky schrieb:


> Ist doch komisch - jeder will nur "Angler" sein, ohne alles...  Trotzdem gibts jede Menge Sportangelvereine, Angelsportvereine, Sportanglervereiniungen statt "nur" Angler- oder Angelvereinen...
> Vielleicht war es "früher", also zu Gründungszeiten" dieser Vereine es einfach "hip", wenn man ein Sport im Namen hat?!



Und die meisten davon dürften auch die *Sportfischerprüfung* abgelegt haben! 

 Sport ist Mord, ich gehe lieber #:


----------



## rippi (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

*Sportfischerprüfung*
Was soll das denn schon wieder sein?


----------



## Jose (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

Spaßangler


----------



## sak (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*



rippi schrieb:


> *Sportfischerprüfung*
> Was soll das denn schon wieder sein?



Die heutige Fischerprüfung.
Und dann gibt es noch die *Dippeangler
*


----------



## gründler (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

Weltweit heißt es Angelsport nur ein kleines Galisches Land sagt Nein...

Sportangler wurde damals vom Angelsport abgeleitet,dann als mitte der 80er das ganze TSG gedöns kam machte man sich schon wieder Gedanken wie man das Sport was man ca.15J. da vor so schön fand wieder los wird.

Das alles aber auch nur weil in Deutschland Angeln kein Angelsport sein darf.Der rest der Welt betreibt weiter Angelsport.

#h


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

Viele PETAner hier im Tröt ... #6#6

seit 2013 werden ja Vereine und deren Mitglieder, die sich Sportfischer nennen, als Möder verfolgt ...

*Sportfischen verstößt gegen Tierschutzgesetz – PETA fordert Umbenennung von Angel-„Sport“-Vereinen*

*(*http://www.peta.de/sportfischen-ver...etz-peta-fordert-umbenennung-von#.WHUAH1IhOis)


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

Hallo,

bei uns (ja, immer wieder die Bayern) war die sogenannte Sportfischerprüfung die Prüfung, die vom Verband durchgeführt wurde. Diese gab es aber letzmals 1969, ist also schon ein paar Jährchen her. Seit 1970 ist die Prüfung staatlich und heißt ganz einfach Fischerprüfung und hat mit dem Verband nichts zu tun.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Jose (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> ..Seit 1970 ist die Prüfung staatlich und heißt ganz einfach Fischerprüfung und hat mit dem Verband nichts zu tun.



und mit angeln erst recht nix.
ist das vereinspendant zur "spendensammelnden-schützerindustrie", d.h. kohle machen ist der grund, nix anderes.
 außer evtl. ne gewisse blockwartmentalität.


----------



## porbeagle (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

Wenn mich jemand fragt gehen Sie wieder Angeln am WE ?

Ist meine Antwort immer : Ich geh fischen. 

Auch untereinander ist die Frage: Gehen wir / du fischen am WE ?
Alternativ gehen wir/ du  ans Wasser am WE ?

Ich möchte eigentlich nicht als Angler bezeichnet werden.
Lieber als Fischer meinetwegen auch als Sportfischer.


----------



## kati48268 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

...so lange es nicht "Angelfischer" ist, ist ja alles gut.


----------



## Jose (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*



porbeagle schrieb:


> ...Ich möchte eigentlich nicht als Angler bezeichnet werden.
> Lieber als Fischer meinetwegen auch als Sportfischer.



oh oh, jetzt machste aber ein fass auf...

ich sag mal so, ich bin ca. 40 jahre fischen gegangen - bis ich hier belehrt wurde, dass "fischen" dem gewerbe zugeordnet sei.

seitdem geh ich angeln, jedenfalls hier, ansonsten fische ich weiter, im rhein oder auch schon mal im trüben.

ansonsten, wenn ich mich außerhalb des elaborierten deutschen sprachbereichs aufhalte, dann ist das eh wuppe.

hier nur kopfschmerz


----------



## pennfanatic (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

Mir jonn immer nur angele.......


----------



## Flori-Bk (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

Der Eine nennt es so, der andere wiederum so...Es ist doch eigentlich im Grunde genommen völlig egal. Hauptsache ist es die Natur zu genießen und mal vielleicht mal abzuschalten vom herkömmlichen Alltag. #6

Viele Grüße und vor allem Petri Heil :vik:


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*



Jose schrieb:


> und mit angeln erst recht nix.
> ist das vereinspendant zur "spendensammelnden-schützerindustrie", d.h. kohle machen ist der grund, nix anderes.
> außer evtl. ne gewisse blockwartmentalität.



Hallo,

das mögen Deine Beobachtungen sein, andere haben andere Beobachtungen gemacht.
Die Vereine sind bei ihren Beträgen für den Lehrgang aber meist deutlich günstiger als die "freien Veranstalter".
Was aber die Fischerprüfung mit Blockwartmentalität zu tun hat erschließt sich mir nicht.#d

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Jose (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

na, kontrolle über ahallehes, einig anglerlahaland.
und ungeprüft, geht hier ja gar nix mehr.
der rest der nicht prüfenden welt ist einfach doof und dem deutschen wesen unterlegen.

so einfach und so übel.

deutschland, land der arroganz


----------



## porbeagle (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*



Jose schrieb:


> oh oh, jetzt machste aber ein fass auf...
> 
> ich sag mal so, ich bin ca. 40 jahre fischen gegangen - bis ich hier belehrt wurde, dass "fischen" dem gewerbe zugeordnet sei.



Ist doch schön :m

Und ich werde mich trotzdem nie als Angler bezeichnen.

''Angeln gehen'' allein schon wie sich das anhört.


----------



## glavoc (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

dazu kann ich nur sagen, dass uns im Lehrgang zur Fischerprüfung erklärt wurde: wir Vereine bekommen da am wenigsten von ab, dass große Stück kassiert der Verband...


----------



## Jose (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*



glavoc schrieb:


> dazu kann ich nur sagen, dass uns im Lehrgang zur Fischerprüfung erklärt wurde: wir Vereine bekommen da am wenigsten von ab, dass große Stück kassiert der Verband...



versteh ich jetzt als nickeligkeiten unter abzockern


----------



## Case (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

Je nach Situation

Fragt mich jemand ob ich Sport treibe, sag ich ganz locker "ja".  Da bin ich dann der Sportfischer.

Ansonsten bin ich Angler. So richtig traditionell.#h


Case


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

auch wenn inzwischen OT



glavoc schrieb:


> dazu kann ich nur sagen, dass uns im Lehrgang zur Fischerprüfung erklärt wurde: wir Vereine bekommen da am wenigsten von ab, dass große Stück kassiert der Verband...



und in welchem Bundesland soll das so sein ...?


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*



glavoc schrieb:


> dazu kann ich nur sagen, dass uns im Lehrgang zur Fischerprüfung erklärt wurde: wir Vereine bekommen da am wenigsten von ab, dass große Stück kassiert der Verband...



Hallo, 

ich weiss ja nicht aus welchem Bundesland Du kommst. Möglicherweise ist das bei euch so. Aber, wie schon erwähnt, hat der Verband in Bayern seit 1970 mit der Fischerprüfung nichts mehr zu tun.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## glavoc (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

BaWü...sagte uns auch der damalige Vorstand.
lg

PS fühle mich von meinem Verein in keinster Weise abgezockt und auch die Jahresgebühr ist für hier im Süden auf keinen Fall überzogen. Auch sonst fühl ich mich dort pudelwohl!
lg
Sorry für OT


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

Hallo,

wieder zum Thema, ich bezeichne mich eigentlich als Angler. Nur habe ich Schwierigkeiten damit, da ich hauptsächlich Fliegenfischer bin und ich noch nie etwas von einem Fliegenangler gehört habe. Bei uns in Bayern ist das wurscht (egal), da bei uns, wie schon erwähnt, die Bezeichnungen Fischer und Angler gleichermaßen verwendet werden und auch die gleiche Bedeutung haben. Wie ist das aber in Gegenden wo da differenziert wird; Fischer ist berufsmäßig und Angler ist freizeitmäßig. Da dürfte es ja auch keine Fliegenfischer geben? #h

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Gunnar. (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

Nabend,

 Wie heißt nochmal dieser dieser komische Knüppel mit dessen Hilfe ich einen Fisch fange??
 Achja , Das ist eine Angel - also bin ich Angler und kein Fischer.
 Denn der Angler angelt und Fischer fischt..

 Ich fische weder mit den Ruten der Firma asc , ich fische auch nicht mit Bolies . Genausowenig fische ich mit Bissanzeiger... Mit all diesen Dingen ANiGEL ich .. Punkt - aus - basta....

 Da ich den Fisch nicht als Sportgerät betrachte ist für mich der Begriff Sport in Verbindung mit der Angelei eine Beleidigung und eine Degradierung meines Hobbys.

 Da ICH mit dem Deutschen Angler Verband groß geworden bin gab es da kein Fischer und auch kein Sport.. Diese Begriffe schwappten erst nach der Wende hier in den hiesigen Sprachgebrauch herüber.. Kein Wunder - mit mal gehörten wir ja zum FDSF. Da sind ja nunmal die Wörter  Sport und Fischer mit drinn..

 Letztendlich iss mir das Wumpe wie sich jeder oder als was sich jeder betitelt oder ob sich jemand bei ANGELN als Sportler sieht.. Auch wenn Deutschland kein freies Land ist - meintwegen kann jeder machen wie er will..


----------



## UMueller (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

Grad von der Arbeit zurück.Viel Resonanz hier.|bigeyes Sehen sich doch viele eher als Angler.  #6
Und an die "Sportler" hier.  Nein ich finde es ist kein Sport einen Fisch am Haken zu drillen. Ich wollt eigentlich nur anregen mal darüber nachzudenken bevor man den Begriff Angelsportler etc. verwendet. Wenn ich so bezeichnet werde korrigiere ich stets höflich aber bestimmt.


----------



## glavoc (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

gibt doch keine "Sportler" in Deutschland, Österreich und der Schweiz. Überall sonst schon 

Nachtrag: Castingsport `türlich schon! Denke der "Sport" bezieht sich ja auch nicht auf das drillen  - & der Fisch ist ja auch nicht die Gegenkraft/ der Widerstand/ der Gegner^^
lg

PS   Nicht zu unterschätzen auch wir als Angler ganz ohne "Sport" profitieren vom Angel"sport". Die meisten neuen Methoden, Kunstköder- & sonstigen Entwicklungen verdanken wir dem Wettkampfangeln. Vermutl. würden wir ohne diese immer noch nur mit Blinker, Spinner und RapalaOrginal sowie Fliegen (Spinn-)angeln..


----------



## Vanner (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

Eindeutig als Angler, ohne irgendwelche Vorworte oder Anhänge.


----------



## bombe20 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

es sorgt ja immer wieder für belustigung wenn man wegen irgendwelcher wehwehchen rumhummelt und man empfohlen bekommt doch mal sport zu machen und man denen mit einem augenzwinkern entgegnet, man würde ja angeln gehen.

ich orientiere mich dabei an meinen sprachgebrauch. von daher bin ich angler und gehe dementsprechend auch angeln. wenn es in anderen gegenden das fischen ist, dann ist dem so.


----------



## rippi (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

Nachdem ich jetzt einige Beiträge hier gelesen hab möchte ich meinen Beitrag von vorhin ergänzen. Ich sehe mich doch AUCH als Sportangler oder Angelsportler. Der Sport steht bei mir klar im Vordergrund. Ich angle primär nur zum Spaß und nicht zum Verzehr. Klar wird auch mal was gegessen, aber Hauptsache ist der FUN.


Vielleicht.


----------



## feederbrassen (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

Einfach Angler.
Sportlich ist daran nur, was man alles auf einmal tragen kann damit man nicht 2 mal Laufen muss.:q


----------



## ronram (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

An die Zeiten des Wettangelns in Deutschland habe ich gar nicht gedacht, als ich den Threadtitel gelesen habe.
Liegt vielleicht daran, dass ich sie nicht miterlebt habe.

Mein erster Gedanke ging in die Richtung der Facebook Posts wie "Diese geile Hechtmutti fing Y von Team ABC während einer training session mit dem Köder X. PB CR Dickes Petri blabla usw". :-D:-D 
Ich muss da ja immer grinsen, wenn ich so etwas lese.


----------



## LänglicherLeng (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

Angler. 

Da ich in Sachsen geboren bin, geht wohl auch Angelsachse?! |kopfkrat


----------



## UMueller (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*



rippi schrieb:


> Ich sehe mich doch AUCH als Sportangler oder Angelsportler. Der Sport steht bei mir klar im Vordergrund. Ich angle primär nur zum Spaß und nicht zum Verzehr. Klar wird auch mal was gegessen, aber Hauptsache ist der FUN.
> 
> 
> Vielleicht.



FUN mit der Kreatur ;+


----------



## exil-dithschi (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*



UMueller schrieb:


> FUN mit der Kreatur ;+


empfindest du keinen spaß beim drill eines fisches?


----------



## UMueller (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

@exil-Dithschi
Doch natürlich machts Spaß. Aber der rippi angelt primär nur zum Spaß, wenig für den Verzehr. Stellt den Sport klar in den Vordergrund und krönt das ganze noch mit dem Wort FUN.
Solche FUN Angler sieht man dann auch auf etlichen Youtube Videos wo die Fische dann nicht gerade FUNmäßig realeast werden. Da krieg ich dann zuviel. Kein Wunder das wir Angler dafür kritisiert werden. Da braucht es dann nicht mal die Petra für.


----------



## Jose (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*



UMueller schrieb:


> ...wo die Fische dann nicht gerade FUNmäßig realeast werden. Da krieg ich  dann zuviel. Kein Wunder das wir Angler dafür kritisiert werden. Da braucht es dann nicht mal die Petra für.



stimmt. da gibts genügend verquere angelkollegen


----------



## daci7 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

Ich bin eh dafür, dass das "Angeln" mal langsam den Deckmantel des Sportes abwirft um zu seiner entgültigen und einzig wahren Bestimmung als Religion aufzusteigen.
Und im Zuge der Religionsfreihit verbiete ich es mir, dass irgendwelche Unheiligen mir an den Zaun pinkeln.
#h

PS: Nicht umsonst spricht man auch von Hecht-Papst.


----------



## exil-dithschi (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

spaß ist also nur ok wenn der fisch hinterher in irgendeiner form auf den teller wandert?
ne, is´ auch nich´ mein ding, da geh´ ich mit rippi konform.
mit sport hat das für mich aber überhaupt nix zu tun, betrachte es einfach als freizeitbeschäftigung, aber spaß, oder FUN hab´ ich trotzdem ohne ende.


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*



UMueller schrieb:


> Aber der rippi angelt primär nur zum Spaß, wenig für den Verzehr.



UNGLAUBLICH! #d
In Bayern weiß man, dass nur der Verzehr der Grund für Angeln sein darf!



UMueller schrieb:


> Stellt den Sport klar in den Vordergrund und krönt das ganze noch mit dem Wort FUN.



SPAß? FUN?
UNERHÖRT :r



UMueller schrieb:


> Solche FUN Angler sieht man dann auch auf etlichen Youtube Videos wo die Fische dann nicht gerade FUNmäßig realeast werden.



:c #q

GUT DASS ES DIE PETRA GIBT #6


----------



## ronram (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

Fun Verbot für deutsche Angler!
Schämen sollen sie sich für die Quälerei. Die arme Kreatur Fisch.

Spaß am Angeln. Tsss... geht ja gar nicht.
Reine Lebensmittelbeschaffung hat das Angeln zu sein. 

Aua, das tut ja schon weh. [emoji14]


Da sind mir diejenigen, die ans Wasser gehen und das als "Training" betrachten,  noch lieber. Darüber kann ich lächeln. 
Über moralisch erhabene "Angler" aber...


----------



## oldhesse (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

Ähnlich sarkastisch haben die Fuchsjäger in England wohl auch argumentiert. Übrigens wurde damals ein Verbot in mehreren hundert Stunden Parlamentsdiskussionen beschlossen und das während des Irak-Angriffkriegs durch Amerika und Verbündete. 

Heute treibt man noch immer Füchse durch den Wald trotz Verbot und auch wir werden in DE weiter angeln. Ein wenig mehr Sachlichkeit und aufeinander zugehen ( Argumente muss man nicht teilen aber man kann sich bemühen sie zu verstehen ) und wir wären ein Schritt weiter.


----------



## kati48268 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

Heute gelesen, passt zu: Angeln = Sport?

2 Angler (Paul+Karl) sitzen seit 2 Stunden auf dem Steg, 
da stellt der Paul  seinen Fuß 15 cm nach rechts, 
1/2 Stunde später wieder zurück.
Darauf meint  Karl, _"was soll das? Angeln wir oder tanzen wir?"_


----------



## Moringotho (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

sers,

 ich sag mal nur was auf die eigentliche frage.

 ich war, bin (trotz zwangspause), bleibe immer ein ANGLER.
 egal wem ich, wie auch immer, nachstelle. 
 angeln ist angeln und kein sport.

 ndt Holger aka Mori

 @kati sicher nicht der neuste, aber ich kannte den noch net und find den klasse  #6


----------



## Wayward (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

Moin, 

ich denke ich bin Fischer, denn ich besitze ja einen "FISCHEREISCHEIN" und keinen Angelschein #6. Die bezeichnung "Angler" finde ich unpassend wenn nicht sogar dämlich, denn die Angel ist ja nur das Gerät welches ich zum Fischfang benutze. Oder habt ihr einen Jäger schonmal "Gewehrler" genannt? Nein? Hab ich mir gedacht 

Friede


----------



## glavoc (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

Wayward - der war gut! *Grins*
Wikipedia gibt dir da recht.
Unter Angler kommt: Eine Person die den Angel_*SPORT *_betreibt, eine Rindviehrasse oder der Tonassistent welcher die Tonangel bedient.

Auch von mir 
Friede


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*



glavoc schrieb:


> Wayward - der war gut! *Grins*
> Wikipedia gibt dir da recht.
> Unter Angler kommt: Eine Person die den Angel_*SPORT *_betreibt, eine Rindviehrasse oder der Tonassistent welcher die Tonangel bedient.
> 
> ...



Das Angler Sattelschwein nicht zu vergessen (ja ich weiss, gehört in Rezeptethread ;.-)))


----------



## daci7 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*



glavoc schrieb:


> Wayward - der war gut! *Grins*
> Wikipedia gibt dir da recht.
> Unter Angler kommt: Eine Person die den Angel_*SPORT *_betreibt, eine Rindviehrasse oder der Tonassistent welcher die Tonangel bedient.
> 
> ...


 
... ja ja, manchmal fällt es mir auch schwer die zwei auseinander zu halten ...


----------



## glavoc (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

Danke für die Links Wollbre,
andere fischen eher weniger große Stückzahlen dafür aber größere Einzelexemplare:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wcPZGSvkjU

Auf jedenfall weit sportlicher als im "Kampfstuhl" mit fetter Multirolle (bei 2,1:1 Übersetzung)und einer Crew die den "Sportler" auch noch unterstützen muss^^ 

und noch eins:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uy4K9RSTPNE


----------



## Gunnar. (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

Moin moin....





Wayward schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich denke ich bin Fischer, denn ich besitze ja einen "FISCHEREISCHEIN" und keinen Angelschein #6. Die bezeichnung "Angler" finde ich unpassend wenn nicht sogar dämlich, denn die Angel ist ja nur das Gerät welches ich zum Fischfang benutze. Oder habt ihr einen Jäger schonmal "Gewehrler" genannt? Nein? Hab ich mir gedacht
> 
> Friede



Na ICH finde es zB dämlich sich als Fischer zu bezeichnen obwohl man diesen Berufsstand gar nicht hat.

Und ICH habe damals einen Angelschein gemacht . UND ich kaufe auch heute noch Angelkarten bzw Angelberechtigungskarten .
.. Der Fischer hat hier auch eine Angelkartenausgabestelle....

Wenn hier jemand den Fischer fragt welche Gewässer man mit dieser Angelkarte befischen kann .. Kommt die Antwort : "Keine" weil ER hier der Fischer sei .. Aber beangeln kannste diese , jene , welche Gewässer......weil du bist Angler.."

Was mir noch gerade auffällt.. Wie sind hier im ANGLERboard im Subforum ANGELN allgemein . Die anderen Subforen heißen zB .. " Karpfenangeln" , "Raubfischangeln" , "Brandungsangeln" usw - usw .... .. Das hat schon seinen Grund warum Leute die angeln Angler heißen..... da iss nix mit Fischer..


----------



## Kiesbank (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

In meinem Lebenslauf steht unter Hobbys 

Angelsport


----------



## Jose (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Moin moin....
> 
> Na ICH finde es zB dämlich sich als Fischer zu bezeichnen obwohl man diesen Berufsstand gar nicht hat.
> 
> ...




ich hab immer einen fischereischein gehabt und sonst nur erlaubnisscheine.

ich werd mich jetzt aber nicht "schein" nennen. weil das fänd ich ziemlich dämlich.


----------



## ronram (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*



Jose schrieb:


> ich hab immer einen fischereischein gehabt und sonst nur erlaubnisscheine.
> 
> ich werd mich jetzt aber nicht "schein" nennen. weil das fänd ich ziemlich dämlich.




Aber "schein" ist doch schon mal näher am Heiligenschein als ein Sportfischerpass.:vik::vik:

Ein bisschen Spaß muss sein. |wavey:


----------



## Jose (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

:k


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Aber "schein" ist doch schon mal näher am Heiligenschein als ein Sportfischerpass.:vik::vik:


:q:q:q


----------



## Matrix85 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

Angeln ist doch ein schöner Sport! Wenn ich im Freundes und Bekanntenkreis mit jemandem über das Thema angeln spreche, dann haben die meisten "Nichtangler" ein ganz simples Bild vom Angeln. Rute ins Wasser , Wurm an den Haken und dann ewig warten bis ein Fisch anbeißt! 

So stell ich mir auch einen ganz normalen ("Kochtopfangler") Angler vor. Dieser hat auch wirklich nichts mit dem Sport zu tun. 

Dann gibt es noch die typischen Vereinsangler und die Forellenteichangler. Das hat schon eher was mit Sport zu tun. Wenn aber so ein Vereinsangler mal am Natursee oder Fluss angelt, wird er meistens nichts fangen. Es ist ja schon ein großer Unterschied zu einem voll besetzten See, Weiher oder Teich! 

Dann gibt es noch die Angler, die Wettkämpfe bestreiten. Da geht es um Sport. Wer da gewinnen will muss wie in anderen Sportarten auch , mehr machen als die anderen. Glück spielt hin und wieder auch eine Rolle, aber wer gut ist, der wird auf Dauer gewinnen.


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

Zur Versachlichung: So um 1900 rum wurden vereinzelt "Sportanglervereine oder Sportanglerklubs" gegründet. Das Wort "Sport" wurde als Unterscheidung zu den damals noch häufigen "Berufs"-Fischern verwendet.
Eine Interpretation aus heutiger Sicht mit der Intension der Vor-Jahrhundertwende trifft nicht genau den Kern der Sache.


----------



## Sniper (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

Angeln ist für mich ein Hobby#a ! Mein Hobby, was ich mit vielen Petri Jüngern teile.... Man kann abschalten vom Altag, kein Stress die Ruhe geniessen. Man freut sich auf das Wochenende den Urlaub. Im Sommer noch um so mehr:z. Im Winter werden dann die Wartungsarbeiten übernommen damit im kommenden Jahr alles wieder bereit ist... Es werden Streamer, Fliegen gebunden Kunstköder auf gearbeitet, einfach alles damit es wieder los gehen kann.#v


----------



## Richi05 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

Fische mit der Angel, somit bin ich Angler!

(in der uralt Vereinssatzung gab es noch den Begriff - Angeln dient der Volksernährung)

Tipp: Angeln sollte es auf Rezept geben -> damit mache mal runterkommen! (kommt in einem Lied -> glaube von Truck Stop? vor)

Petri

Richi


----------



## Purist (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

Da Angeln kein Sport mehr ist, können wir ja nun auf diese ständigen Längen- und Gewichtsvergleiche der Fänge verzichten. |rolleyes

Spinnangeln bleibt für mich Sport, nicht aus Wettbewerbsgründen, sondern weil es im Gegensatz zu Trolling und dem Ansitz dann doch eine ständige körperliche Aktivität ist.


----------



## Wayward (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Moin moin....
> 
> Na ICH finde es zB dämlich sich als Fischer zu bezeichnen obwohl man diesen Berufsstand gar nicht hat.
> 
> ...


Kurios, meine "Angelkarte" heißt bei uns hier in NRW Fischereierlaubnisschein


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

nun, als Bayer war mir bisher nicht bekannt, dass es ausserhalb unserer Landesgrenzen einen Unterschied zwischen Fischer und Angler gibt,
Schön, dass wir hier das ( künstliche ) Problem nicht haben.
Andersrum: Wir Bayern haben kein Sprachproblem


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> Wir Bayern haben kein Sprachproblem


Der war gut (ich als Schabe darf da drüber lachen...)..


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der war gut (ich als Schabe darf da drüber lachen...)..



... dürftest das sogar als Schwabe ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

uuuch - auch net schlecht )))))))

Das war dann wohl ein "freudscher"....
:q:q:q


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

die berühmte Küchenschabe halt:q


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*



Purist schrieb:


> Spinnangeln bleibt für mich Sport, nicht aus Wettbewerbsgründen, sondern weil es im Gegensatz zu Trolling und dem Ansitz dann doch eine ständige körperliche Aktivität ist.



Dann fällt heavy Feedern im großen Strom aber definitv auch unter Sport.
Nach stundenlangem Werfen der schweren Körbe lernt man Muskelpartien kennen, wo man vorher nichtmal wußte das da welche sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> die berühmte Küchenschabe halt:q


----------



## Purist (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Nach stundenlangem Werfen der schweren Körbe lernt man Muskelpartien kennen, wo man vorher nichtmal wußte das da welche sind.



Dann ist Brandungsangeln aber Sport für die ganz harten, vor allem wenn's vor dem Werfen von >100g Bleien noch mit der Mistgabel ins Watt auf Würmersuche geht


----------



## petri28 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

nennt man dann "Leistungssportangler":vik:


----------



## marcellus07 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

... Schneider...


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*



marcellus07 schrieb:


> ... Schneider...


Der Beste bisher!!
:q:q:q:q


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Sportangler, Angelsportler oder was ?*

dann wäre er ja "Sportschneider"


----------

